

Amazon Workspaces: Hope you like Windows - jebblue

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;workspaces&#x2F;details&#x2F;<p>&quot;All WorkSpaces Bundles provide the Windows 7 Experience&quot;<p>Linux is OK for Amazon to run its business on:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;highscalability.com&#x2F;amazon-architecture<p>Millions of Linux Desktop users are ignored if they choose this service for the Cloud Desktop.
======
AdmiralAsshat
I assumed this was going to be an article about the worker cubicles at Amazon
HQ being surrounded by Windows.

------
mattkrea
Considering this is targeted at businesses this is not at all surprising.

------
wnevets
I do like windows.

